# TMC mini led 400 set-up



## si-man (13 Oct 2011)

Got myself one of these lights and a controller, just wondering what kind of lighting level I should start off with % wise and the height a DIY light stand should be? Only going to be a temp stand unless I do a good job of it as the mountaray bracket for it is out end of next month. Suggest getting the controller to anyone wanting to buy one as the thing is stupidly bright out of the box on full power.


----------



## Radik (13 Oct 2011)

depends for how big and deep tank but 12W is a lot for let's say 30L cube.. I would go half that power


----------



## si-man (14 Oct 2011)

Yeah its a p@h cube. Gonna stick it about 45 and see what its like after afew day. Not got a co2 kit yet, dose EC though at 2ml a day.


----------



## Eboeagles (29 Oct 2011)

hey si-man, any pics of the light over the tank? Im totally intrigued... still on the hunt for the perfect attractive nano light unit.


----------



## si-man (30 Oct 2011)

Not had the time to make a unit yet so I'm waiting for my local to get the mountaray bracket in. should be pretty soon according to them


----------

